

A Guide to Micro Seed Funding (by Dan Veltri, Weebly) - drusenko
http://seedfunding.weebly.com/

======
dannyv
I thought this would be of interest to people considering applying to Y
Combinator or the other micro seed funding programs - but YC's clearly best. I
had to write this for school in order to graduate (on Monday!) so I figured
I'd do it on something relevant.

\- Dan

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Slightly OT, but did you present at the NYC Tech Meetup last year?

~~~
dannyv
Haha, yeah, Dave and I were there presenting a very early Weebly. This was
prior to YC, but things sure have changed a lot since. Did we meet?

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Briefly, but I wasn't sure if it was you (I'd forgotten your company's name).

Anyway, it's good to see you still going; a lot of startups present there, and
you never hear about them again.

------
thomasswift
Great Site, can't wait to read it all.

